# Collection at ASDA



## HOBIE (Apr 30, 2016)

Yesterday about 5 of us collected at Asda for Duk in Sunderland.  Spoke to some of the GREAT BRITISH public


----------



## Northerner (Apr 30, 2016)

Good for you Hobie - and your 'gang' of course!


----------

